# shrimp baby bumps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my 3 ladies in waiting. Oebt, Royal Blue Tiger and Crystal White Bee

You can't see the white bees color very well as she disappears against the light
but her eggs are blue.  like this face.










I don't know which shrimp is the Daddy on any of them, so this is why
they are in the box, so I can watch them arrive.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ah... spring is in the air... at least for your shrimpies


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dang! I wish my crystals and taiwan bees would start breeding again! They stopped in the fall and no action since. I guess maybe it's time to start testing all my params to see if something's off. They used to breed like crazy. Haven't changed anything with what I feed, etc but still they haven't bounced back. 

Did you have a heater in the tank(s) over winter?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Do a 30% water change and dose with either Mosura Eros or Benibachi Dance
afterwards...should make the females molt and if you've got males in your tank you should see them swimming erratically around in a day or two, so look for berried females hiding.

Try the new snowflake product, or Bio Max from Shrimpfever. I found they LOVE that stuff. Also earthworm flakes too.

Yes I had to put a heater in my high end tank as the water was freezing in my fish room....set it at 78F and within a few days noticed they were moving around a lot more. they got lethargic with the cold
as their tank is closer to the window and under the vent where the cold air comes in.

Neos were fine, the the OEBTs, Royals and Crystal Whites were not happy.
I have now turned off the heater to let the temp come back down to 73/74F to see if that makes any difference.

Im thinking that the warmer water also made them more happy about breeding, maybe the think its spring/summer. Ive talked with a lot of people who say the shrimps don't breed in the fall/winter months, so maybe they are seasonal in nature.


----------

